# Lefty Les Paul studio



## Clapton78 (Dec 12, 2017)

Great deal on Lefty Les Paul studio... Not many details though. Ottawa area.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca







Sent from my SM-A530W using Tapatalk


----------



## Clapton78 (Dec 12, 2017)

Clapton78 said:


> Great deal on Lefty Les Paul studio... Not many details though. Ottawa area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...and gone.

Sent from my SM-A530W using Tapatalk


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Darn...I’d love to find a cheap lefty guitar for my 9yr old nephew who’s recently shown interest in guitar.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Diablo said:


> Darn...I’d love to find a cheap lefty guitar for my 9yr old nephew who’s recently shown interest in guitar.


Keep looking they're out there. I got a $100 Jay Turser strat clone last year. Epiphone show up often as well.


----------

